# Min fare $0.00 ?



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

That is also happening to me. When you finish a trip, look in trip history, it will be there. Just keep track of your earnings for your work shift. Eventually it will all add up. Just keep track and you will be fine. So far all my earnings are accounted for.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

The real profit details!

Revealed!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber does this hoping you don't notice ..but if you click the fare to get the details they go "crap" then add it after u look the other way for a bit.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

They better fix this. I drove 83 miles in 2hr 18mi snow storm at 2.1X surge. And Uber shows estimated payout $0.00

Should be over $200 I'm owed!

Ryan
Lansing MI


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

looks like the new app
this happens a lot
but if you just wait, it will recalculate to the right amount


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

There is delay of few hours before showing the fare.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

haji said:


> There is delay of few hours before showing the fare.


You're right. But the delay is only in the online/ride screen - if you tap on EARNINGS the fare is displayed immediately. The new app draws data from at least two different network systems.


----------

